# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > مباحث و مقالات فراگیر مهندسی نرم افزار > سوال: مراجع تعاريف بنيادي و استانداردهاي نرم افزار

## persianeyes

من احتياج دارم روي  يك سري تعاريف بنيادي نرم افزار  كار كنم. مثلا اينكه كلا به چه محصولي نرم افزار ميگن ( در كشور هاي پيشرفته مخصوصا) و اينكه حداقل فاكتورهاي هر نوع نرم افزاري چيه و طبقه بندي هاي مختلف نرم افزارها و حقوق نرم افزار در كشور هاي مختلف  و اينكه چطور ميشه يك نرم افزار كپي رو تشخيص داد......و همين طور استانداردهاي جهاني نرم افزار. يه چيزي مثا IEEE
اگه مراجع رايگاني ميشناسيد ممنون ميشم كمك كنيد.

----------

